

Show HN: Play, pause and discover newsletters with a single click - karlludwigweise
http://lettr.cc

======
karlludwigweise
I had the trouble of an overflowing inbox caused from newsletters I received
during holidays at the beginning of this summer. So I build lettr.cc to pause
all my newsletters at the tip of my finger. You now can play, pause and
discover newsletters with a single click too.

[http://lettr.cc](http://lettr.cc)

I still have trouble with some newsletters. Does anyone know how to handle
e-mail encodings in detail?

I have some bugs with mails that cannot be saved correctly to my database. The
HTML-String stops at the equal sign.

